# Masonería Mexicana



## deministri (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello everyone, my name is Alberto Treviño Treviño, im from San Nicolás de los Garza, Nuevo León, México.

I joined freemasonry for about 2 years and 3 months already, and im 2th degree, Compañero Masón (still not sure the correct translation sorry hahaha).

Fourth generación of masons in my family: my Grand Grand father, Arturo Wong from China, came to México as a refugee and later meet my Grand Grand Mother (mexican). Arturo came with other family members and friends (also masons) and soon received a warm wellcome from the mexican Lodges (this around 1900 I belive). They all together founded a still locally known Lodge called Che Kun Ton #12.

His son, also called Arturo, joined freemasonry after his father (my Grand Grand father) passed away, and years later got the Master degree.

Years later my father joined, and after a great jounery of study, he became 18 degree.

3 years ago from today my father passed away, leaving only books behind and no information about freemasonry. A mason friend invited me, and with his help, i was able to see in the Grand Lodge records all this information.

So here I am, working every day to be better


----------



## Bloke (Oct 20, 2016)

deministri said:


> ...So here I am, working every day to be better



I think we are on the same path Brother 

Welcome to the board from Australia.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 20, 2016)

Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.  Please let us know when you do your third adoption/degree!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 20, 2016)

The 2nd degree called Fellow Craft in english.  Welcome to the boards Brother.  I believe youbare the first Mexican Bro on here

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## deministri (Oct 20, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.  Please let us know when you do your third adoption/degree!



Sure I will bro


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your personal info Brother and welcome aboard!


----------



## deministri (Oct 20, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> The 2nd degree called Fellow Craft in english.  Welcome to the boards Brother.  I believe youbare the first Mexican Bro on here
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Thanks bro! Hope ill update later photos from my Lodge on events. I did one only in the introduction forum.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 20, 2016)

deministri said:


> Thanks bro! Hope ill update later photos from my Lodge on events. I did one only in the introduction forum.


Look forward to seeing your comments on the forum Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 20, 2016)

Welcome and thanks for the family history.


----------



## deministri (Oct 20, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Welcome and thanks for the family history.



De nada


----------



## MarkR (Oct 21, 2016)

Welcome, hermano.

Does Mexico still have "Yorkinos" and "Escoceses" Lodges?  If so, which is yours?


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 21, 2016)

MarkR said:


> Welcome, hermano.
> 
> Does Mexico still have "Yorkinos" and "Escoceses" Lodges?  If so, which is yours?


Sticking my nose in, yes, it does have both rites


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 21, 2016)

What is that?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 21, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> What is that?



Escoceses refers to Scottish rite lodges. Many latin countries do the first three degrees this way. One of my old friends from Montezuma lives in Puerto Rico now and all of their work is "red lodge," as it's often called here. He said it was a difficult adjustment.


----------



## Luciano Rodrigues (Oct 22, 2016)

In Brazil, 99% of the lodges are of the Scottish Rite. Red Lodges in the first three degrees .


----------



## deministri (Oct 24, 2016)

MarkR said:


> Welcome, hermano.
> 
> Does Mexico still have "Yorkinos" and "Escoceses" Lodges?  If so, which is yours?



Im Scottish (R.:E.:A.:A.: Rito escocés antiguo y aceptado)


----------



## SimonM (Oct 24, 2016)

deministri said:


> Im Scottish (R.:E.:A.:A.: Rito escocés antiguo y aceptado)



What high degrees or appendant bodies are the most common in south america?


----------



## deministri (Oct 25, 2016)

SimonM said:


> What high degrees or appendant bodies are the most common in south america?



Really hard question for me, but I´ve seen many brothers from different degrees around: my masonic godfather is 32 right now, a master from my lodge is 18, another two masters are 33, and the other three masters are 3. I´m the only active fellow craftsman at the moment (the other 4 are busy), the rest are still apprentices. And this is only in my lodge.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 13, 2016)

deministri said:


> Really hard question for me, but I´ve seen many brothers from different degrees around: my masonic godfather is 32 right now, a master from my lodge is 18, another two masters are 33, and the other three masters are 3. I´m the only active fellow craftsman at the moment (the other 4 are busy), the rest are still apprentices. And this is only in my lodge.


How long does it generally take an EA to become a MM ?


----------



## Gary R.C. Whiteman PM (Nov 17, 2016)

deministri said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Alberto Treviño Treviño, im from San Nicolás de los Garza, Nuevo León, México.
> 
> I joined freemasonry for about 2 years and 3 months already, and im 2th degree, Compañero Masón (still not sure the correct translation sorry hahaha).
> 
> ...




Dear Bro. Alberto Trevino Trevino,

FRATERNAL GREETINGS!

My name is Gary Whiteman, originally from New Zealand, and I am a Past Master of Sir Augustus Lodge #154, under the United Grand Lodge of Queensland, Australia,  and I have been a member of Szechwan Lodge #4, under the Grand Lodge of China, now based in Taiwan, Republic of China, after Free Masonry was forced out of Mainland China by the Communists in 1947. - Unfortunately all Masonic Properties and Assets were confiscated by the Chinese Communist Government.

I have just signed-up to this site about 2 days back, and I don't know how it really works yet...  So here goes! Just read your family history on Masonry and I find this particularly interesting. Especially, your family's connections to Free Masonry in China.

At the moment I have recently returned to Houston, Texas, USA, from South East Asia, and I am proposing a visit to Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico, in the very near future. Monterrey is quite close to Houston, and naturally, I would like to establish some Masonic connections before my visit. 

I would prefer to communicate with you by Email if this is possible for a start. My email address is: grcw2000@hotmail.com  and I look forward to hearing from you.

Have a Great Day. With Best Regards,
Gary R.C. Whiteman, PM.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 18, 2016)

Gary R.C. Whiteman PM said:


> Dear Bro. Alberto Trevino Trevino,
> 
> FRATERNAL GREETINGS!
> 
> ...


G'day


----------



## deministri (Nov 21, 2016)

Gary R.C. Whiteman PM said:


> Dear Bro. Alberto Trevino Trevino,
> 
> FRATERNAL GREETINGS!
> 
> ...




More than happy brother! I´ll send you an email.


----------



## deministri (Nov 21, 2016)

Bloke said:


> How long does it generally take an EA to become a MM ?



Deeply sorry for the big delay bro! For entered apprentices to become a MM: also a really hard question, for what ive seen is more of the commitment that one shows in the personal study, some cases are slow, other really really into it. For me it was a big surprise to get the second degree, felt i wasnt ready hahaha. I feel im still 1 year away to become a MM. My lodge is under a bad time right now, but that wont stop me  but long story short, i would like to say that maybe 3 years minimum.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 21, 2016)

deministri said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Alberto Treviño Treviño, im from San Nicolás de los Garza, Nuevo León, México.
> 
> I joined freemasonry for about 2 years and 3 months already, and im 2th degree, Compañero Masón (still not sure the correct translation sorry hahaha).
> 
> ...


Of what grand lodge are you a member?


----------



## deministri (Nov 21, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Of what grand lodge are you a member?



We are with the Grand Lodge of Monterrey, Nuevo León, México. My lodge name is "Derechos Humanos no.83"


----------



## JMartinez (Nov 21, 2016)

Is freemasonry frowned upon or well regarded in Mexico? Do masons in Mexico wear Masonic rings or hats? Has the cartel situation in Mexico impacted masonry or lodges?
Don't mean to sound ignorant just a question


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## deministri (Nov 21, 2016)

JMartinez said:


> Is freemasonry frowned upon or well regarded in Mexico? Do masons in Mexico wear Masonic rings or hats? Has the cartel situation in Mexico impacted masonry or lodges?
> Don't mean to sound ignorant just a question
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



There are no ignorant questions, my brother. Please feel free to ask. Actually I think it is my responsibility since i haven't see any other Mexican masons around.

I wanna say it is a 50/50. Some people are still thinking we practice witchcraft, other that we are a satanic cult, other just think of us like some kind of church from europe. At the end, ive seen a lot of hatred around, gladly not fro my family. But there are those who really know about freemasonry is, there are almost 8000 families with masonic decendence around the state of Nuevo Léon, but not all of them have active members; it appears it has become a "myth" or just the typical "yeah, this appron was your grand grand fathers" and thats it.

Im part of the ones who feel freemasonry is part of my family traditions, and it comes from my chinese grand grand father. 

Yup, masons wear rings and hats. In my lodge we use Polo shirts with our name, lodge name, and the square and the compass. 

About the cartels situation: havent see any issue or threat at all, we are no real threat, i think we are not. Freemasonry for me is, should, and still be a philosophic, moral, and hermetic school. I truly believe the government and military will protect the citizens from any danger. If you ask me, ive seen the real threat can be buy drugs and mess around the wrong people; stay cool and stay save. "dont poke the bear, bears dont like to get poked" 

Hopefully this answered all your questions. Feel free to ask or send me a message.


----------



## JMartinez (Nov 21, 2016)

deministri said:


> There are no ignorant questions, my brother. Please feel free to ask. Actually I think it is my responsibility since i haven't see any other Mexican masons around.
> 
> I wanna say it is a 50/50. Some people are still thinking we practice witchcraft, other that we are a satanic cult, other just think of us like some kind of church from europe. At the end, ive seen a lot of hatred around, gladly not fro my family. But there are those who really know about freemasonry is, there are almost 8000 families with masonic decendence around the state of Nuevo Léon, but not all of them have active members; it appears it has become a "myth" or just the typical "yeah, this appron was your grand grand fathers" and thats it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Brother, I plan to go to Mexico City during my vacation. Maybe I'll visit a lodge there.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## deministri (Nov 21, 2016)

JMartinez said:


> Thanks Brother, I plan to go to Mexico City during my vacation. Maybe I'll visit a lodge there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



More than happy to welcome you into my lodge if you want to visit us. We work Tuesdays at 8:00pm. Here is my email gbeto87@gmail.com, do you speak spanish?


----------



## JMartinez (Nov 21, 2016)

deministri said:


> More than happy to welcome you into my lodge if you want to visit us. We work Tuesdays at 8:00pm. Here is my email gbeto87@gmail.com, do you speak spanish?



It's funny because my grandparents are from Mexico. Growing up I spoke Spanish. But when I started going to school it was discouraged because classes where in English. But I am getting a degree in Spanish and accounting at my university.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## deministri (Nov 21, 2016)

JMartinez said:


> It's funny because my grandparents are from Mexico. Growing up I spoke Spanish. But when I started going to school it was discouraged because classes where in English. But I am getting a degree in Spanish and accounting at my university.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



No problem bro, if you come across Monterrey for a visit in our lodge, i´ll be your translator.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 22, 2016)

deministri said:


> More than happy to welcome you into my lodge if you want to visit us. We work Tuesdays at 8:00pm. Here is my email gbeto87@gmail.com, do you speak spanish?


Make sure your lodges are  In Amity


----------



## deministri (Nov 22, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Make sure your lodges are  In Amity


If you refer to the UGLE list, i think we are not. But ill check that and whats our status. 

Sent from my XT1563 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 22, 2016)

That is one list, generally  consistent with other Grand Lodges, and particularly consistent with Commonwealth Grand Lodges.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 22, 2016)

The recognition issue is strange.  The UGLE list and the California list are different.  I have not looked up other lists but I suspect many variations would be found.  What this tells my generosity is Mexican jurisdictions tend generally to be regular.  What this tells my attention to detail is Mexican jurisdictions don't request recognition from everyone, possibly to not deal with the American principle of exclusive jurisdiction.


----------



## JMartinez (Nov 22, 2016)

deministri said:


> If you refer to the UGLE list, i think we are not. But ill check that and whats our status.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Even if I can't sit in lodge I'd like to say hello and check out your lodge building, if that's ok


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## deministri (Nov 22, 2016)

That would be great. 

Sent from my XT1563 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## deministri (Nov 22, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> That is one list, generally  consistent with other Grand Lodges, and particularly consistent with Commonwealth Grand Lodges.



Theres is more than one list???  ok i have a lot of homework to do. 

Sent from my XT1563 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## deministri (Nov 22, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> The recognition issue is strange.  The UGLE list and the California list are different.  I have not looked up other lists but I suspect many variations would be found.  What this tells my generosity is Mexican jurisdictions tend generally to be regular.  What this tells my attention to detail is Mexican jurisdictions don't request recognition from everyone, possibly to not deal with the American principle of exclusive jurisdiction.


Im very new in this matter of recognition but in think you are right. Tuesdays is when I go to my Lodge. Actually we have Initiation day today  ill try to reach early and ask in the Gran Lodge Office (plus also it will be a good idea to request my masonic passport), im planning to visit one day Mary's Chapel no.1 in the future, i dont wanna find out i cant go there  

Sent from my XT1563 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 22, 2016)

deministri said:


> Theres is more than one list???



Every jurisdiction has its own recognition list.  Many follow the UGLE list but rarely do an exact copy.  There are several committees that make recommendations and again not every jurisdiction follows those recommendations.


----------



## deministri (Nov 22, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Every jurisdiction has its own recognition list.  Many follow the UGLE list but rarely do an exact copy.  There are several committees that make recommendations and again not every jurisdiction follows those recommendations.


Understood. Ill check that  

Sent from my XT1563 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 22, 2016)

deministri said:


> Theres is more than one list???  ok i have a lot of homework to do.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using My Freemasonry mobile app


The most important list is that of one's own grand lodge 

In giving advice, I use three others: UGLE, the List of Lodges-Masonic by Pantagraph (which has errors) and that of the Masonic Services Association of America: http://msana.com/downloads/RecognitionListU.S.2015.pdf


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 23, 2016)

I also use these two comissions on recognition that are sponsored by the GMs in the US -

http://www.recognitioncommission.org/
http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 23, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> I also use these two comissions on recognition that are sponsored by the GMs in the US -
> 
> http://www.recognitioncommission.org/
> http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp


Smallest clarification?  CGMNA is North America


----------

